# Buffering and errors with Stream



## skygirl65 (Oct 25, 2005)

I often get significant buffering, then freezing, then the error "Problem streaming" with three options "Download now, Stop watching this show, and Try again". None of these options will work. Once this starts, nothing I've tried corrects it. I've re-stated the app, restarted the ipad, and restarted the stream. Any ideas?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Unfortunately there is no magic fix. The product just doesn't work reliably. I have moved on to using Amazon for downloads and my cableco for ondemand.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

While I would not call it solidly reliable, streaming has become pretty stable since I began using it about a year ago. BTW I'm referring to out of home. You MUST have a really good connection at home. Without this, you will get that kind of problem. I suspect that the Wifi in the Romeo's is not the best. I did not got a good connection until I installed a closer access point.

Don't skimp on a good router/wifi. If your home net is not running "N-Only" as a minimum, your wifi will be slow. "Compatibility" settings are common as defaults and slow things down. Your bitrate from the ISP should be good too. When your wifi is good, it should be way faster than your ISP connection.

When you have a good net connection on both ends, it will work pretty well, but you will still get occasional buffering messages, the better the connection, the fewer. I occasionally get the kind of complete drop you describe. However, in my case, it almost always comes back in the 3-4 minutes. You might have to quit and restart the app.

I can't verify it, but I suspect that these complete drops that last minutes are crashes of the Tivo at home, or at least crashes of the streaming process. The time is about right for a reboot. I'm not there so I can't tell.

The streaming has gotten way better since the beginning when it was just about unwatchable. Netflix and HBO apps still stream much better on either my phone or an AppleTV 4 that I have traveled with. So, I know they can do better still.

-Bob


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

BTW, I used streaming to watch my Tivo in Tucson from Copenhagen for 2 months last winter. It worked even with an international link.


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

I just tried to download a recording in my house 3 ft away from the router and it failed after 70 mb.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

You don't say what the app is. If it is iOS then the iOS app has to stay in the foreground while the download is taking place. Also, there are 2 wifi links involved, AP to phone and AP to Tivo. Is the Tivo several rooms away? That leg could be the problem. It was in my house.

What Tivo do you have Romeo, Stream or Bolt?


----------



## hooper (Sep 22, 2007)

Yeah it is iOS iPad 2. The stream is in the Roamio which is connected via Ethernet to the network. 

I wasn't using the iPad so app was in foreground. the download just stops for some weird reason and then the screen times out. I can manually resume it over and over and it will eventually complete. I just don't have have nor want to babysit the iPad for a download to work. 

Compare that experience to Amazon instant download in iPad app.


----------



## LostInTheTrees (Nov 1, 2013)

I believe they have a bug in their iOS app. I am an iOS developer. It is difficult to download in the background, but I am pretty sure it is doable. I think they just don't do it correctly. The App has gotten better slowly but surely. Hopefully they will figure that out.


----------

